# Wax?



## rockchunker (Jan 1, 2017)

Since there are no dumb questions, here I go. I understand boiled linseed oil, but what type of wax finish do you guys use to finish up your wooden forks?


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

beeswax


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I far from a finishing expert, but I use this. Mainly because I had it in my shop and I'm too cheap to buy something else.


----------



## rockchunker (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks shooter-folks...


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Beeswax here too.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I use the MinWax that Bruce posted. I'll apply it a few days after the oil sets up then apply a second coat after a few more days and then it really shines!!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

devils son in law said:


> I use the MinWax that Bruce posted. I'll apply it a few days after the oil sets up then apply a second coat after a few more days and then it really shines!!


A bunch of guys discussing what wax is best to use when waxing their wood, doesn't sound good in any context.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Mrs Palmer and her daughters...


----------

